# Secret Subject



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I watch all these TV erective dysfunction commercials.

They have a warning to head for the ER if you have a election lasting more than 4 hours. Are you shitting me?

I try to stay out of public places until my trousers stop looking like a tent. 

Although I never considered the hospital ER as a prime target area for picking up chicks. Maybe I'm the asshole and don't know what I've been missing all the years. They certainly have plenty of those beds that can turn you into a pretzel.

Now I'm no jack off but I would think a 4 hour rock hard bang might get your partner enthused. Maybe word would get out and females might line up to give it a whirl.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lolz. Where have you been??


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

lee h sternberg said:


> i watch all these tv erective dysfunction commercials.
> 
> They have a warning to head for the er if you have a election lasting more than 4 hours. Are you shitting me?
> 
> ...


bahahahahahahah!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lolz. Where have you been??



Multiple trips to the ER.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Multiple trips to the ER.


Ha ha. Probably so!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Lee, shouldn't that make the news papers instead of going to the ER? :-o :grin:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee,

I'm reading your post and first you sound incredulous, Then like you are finding a new "watering hole", and the jealous that about the 4 hour thing. Methinks your wife has been in Costa Rica to long, my friend.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey Lee, shouldn't that make the news papers instead of going to the ER? :-o :grin:


Ah, you reveal too much in your questions Grasshopper.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: Never tried em....yet. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, you goofball. I meant the 4 hr boner not making the news papers.


----------



## shelle fenton (Sep 24, 2015)

The secret subject is named Pruritis. The little blue tablets, cause pruritis, that is their medicinal effect. A boner. 
It can happen naturally too, and you _will _go to ER when/if this happens to you. :mrgreen: And i'll be there, to take the piss  like the caring ED nurse i am. 

As most guys will tell you, a lengthy boner hurts after a while, its not nice. And men leggit to ER's with errant 4hr plus boners FAST. 

Most guys of an age to require the blue pills, are ****ing a woman, who is not going to be thrilled at jumping up and down that cock for 4hrs, she aint that aerobic herself. 

Unless of course, they are both 'on it' and 'goin for it large!' In which case, 4hrs plus is not a problem. Sorted. 

I can tell you, the blue pills dont work if you are a woman lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lolz. Where have you been??


You know where I've been, Nicole. And it wasn't any fun.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

shelle fenton said:


> The secret subject is named Pruritis. The little blue tablets, cause pruritis, that is their medicinal effect. A boner.
> It can happen naturally too, and you _will _go to ER when/if this happens to you. :mrgreen: And i'll be there, to take the piss  like the caring ED nurse i am.
> 
> As most guys will tell you, a lengthy boner hurts after a while, its not nice. And men leggit to ER's with errant 4hr plus boners FAST.
> ...


So if I understand you correctly 4 hours is tough on a chick so you have to deal with multiple babes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Multiple trips to the ER.


No way, Howard. I prefer to "work" it off.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

shelle fenton said:


> The secret subject is named Pruritis. The little blue tablets, cause pruritis, that is their medicinal effect. A boner.
> It can happen naturally too, and you _will _go to ER when/if this happens to you. :mrgreen: And i'll be there, to take the piss  like the caring ED nurse i am.
> 
> As most guys will tell you, a lengthy boner hurts after a while, its not nice. And men leggit to ER's with errant 4hr plus boners FAST.
> ...


You know so much about the subject, Shelley. Is that your specialty at the ER Clinic? LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

shelle fenton said:


> I can tell you, the blue pills dont work if you are a woman lol


LOL no they don't. 

A lot of people have seem to have the notion that people maybe older or otherwise medically compromised (some meds kill it) are the only ones taking this stuff. There's plenty of guys that take it that have neither reason to do so. 

But for whatever some seem to think that it works for women too. If it does, I'd like to know how. Well, I could answer that but it would be with a really inappropriate and vulgar response. I shall refrain.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah....yeah, I knew that about the news paper..........8-[ really...I did 8-[..honest I did. :lol: 

The only guy I know that used them...or the only one that admitted to it ended up in the hospital because he kept taking them cause He didn't think it was working. And he was in his 30s at the time. ](*,)

He said it was brutal. Like a hot dog in a micro waveoven trying to split open.

:-o:-o:-oNO THANK YOU!:-o:-o:-o

I'm old but I ain't dead yet. :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW. That sounds terrible. How'd you like to be the guy that has to answer why when he says - "Um, we have to stop now."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> WOW. That sounds terrible. How'd you like to be the guy that has to answer why when he says - "Um, we have to stop now."



:-o :lol: 

There was a cartoon, I believe in Play boy, where two cops were standing in a room and a shriveled up body laying on the floor with an enormous boner.

The caption was 

"Looks Like another viagra over dose". 


Quote from George Carlin

"Man was born with two brains and only enough blood to supply one at a time".


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, no kidding on that Carlin quote. I lost a real good friend of mine over a combination of that and some booze and most certainly known later (a shitty heart in a young body). Bam. Out like a light and right during the process.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> LOL no they don't.
> 
> A lot of people have seem to have the notion that people maybe older or otherwise medically compromised (some meds kill it) are the only ones taking this stuff. There's plenty of guys that take it that have neither reason to do so.
> 
> But for whatever some seem to think that it works for women too. If it does, I'd like to know how. Well, I could answer that but it would be with a really inappropriate and vulgar response. I shall refrain.


So you're just going to leave us hanging.😣


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought it was kind of obvious, he died while having sex. (grin) and yes on your question.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Nicole I'm one of those that has no reason to take it but just want to try and lets put it this way, I thought I was bad ass before but now I'm superman.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It's good that came from a guy because I think there's a bit of a negative stigmatism with that stuff. 

In the situation of my friend, sure it was a risk for him to take it, especially when there are underlying health issues. Nevertheless, he would have taken it anyway. I mean really, can you think of a better way or time to check out?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

No\\/\\/


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah that would be a good way to go hahaha.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I thought it was kind of obvious, he died while having sex. (grin) and yes on your question.


I know hands down what works with the ladies but it's too gross and vulgar to tell Nicole.😆


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know hands down what works with the ladies but it's too gross and vulgar to tell Nicole.&#55357;&#56838;


 I have the ears of a mere baby. Thank you for your consideration :twisted:


----------

